# Bullied Over Cubing.



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just curious Has anybody been bullied over cubing at school or anything. A kid was being very offensive towards me becuase I wouldn't let him see my V cube 7 and was getting very harassing. Most people think it's cool but theres the occasional jerk off. He got 5 days out the things he said. But let me know, has this ever happened to you??


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 28, 2010)

People (usually) bully vulnerable targets.

I don't have an issue. :d


----------



## ianini (Apr 28, 2010)

You brought a V-Cube 7 to school?


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 28, 2010)

Didn't Parity make a thread about this or whatever?


----------



## Faz (Apr 28, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> WAT I DO IS JUST BEAT THEM UP BECAUSE I'M SO COOL LIKE THAT


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > WAT I DO IS JUST BEAT THEM UP BECAUSE I'M SO COOL LIKE THAT



lol, bad idea ive been in trouble one this year, for a stupid reason and this i cant do anything again. But as I've said he got what he had coming to him. He almost cried in the hall and continously appologized. But we both know, your not sorry you did it, your sorry your getting in trouble.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 28, 2010)

4Chan said:


> People (usually) bully vulnerable targets.
> 
> I don't have an issue. :d



Because Mister Tran is cool like that.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 28, 2010)

ianini said:


> You brought a V-Cube 7 to school?



Yes, I always have a new cube, and some of my friend can do them as well, so there the only ones I let use them.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 28, 2010)

I bring a cube with me to school every day, I'll let anyone in my class use my 3x3, my 5x5 I only let my friends use though.

(I usually only bring a 3x3)


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a storebought that I let other people play with.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 28, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> I bring a cube with me to school every day, I'll let anyone in my class use my 3x3, my 5x5 I only let my friends use though.



Not even my 3x3 anymore, they pop it then dont help me fine the pieces and even some "friends" of mine take it and do the R' U' R U thing and people are like OMG thats so cool, but same concept bigger cubes are for me and maybe a buddy of mine whos got one too.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> I have a storebought that I let other people play with.



I dont have storeboughts, just DIYs, storeboughts tend to get dropped, and therefore the cores tend to break.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 28, 2010)

I've had to shear 2 storebought cores in my life (to make them adjustible), and I think you're lying.
(This was before I used a hacksaw to cut the rivet.)

Those cores are ridiculously hard to "break", and they're slightly elastic and stand up to a lot of stress. I tried to smash it with a hammer, but ended up deforming it into a oblate lump of plastic.

It takes a LOT of power to crack them.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> I have a storebought that I let other people play with.



My storebought is amazing so I am sometime hesitant to let others use it.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

My friends always drop my cube and never want to give them back to me.

I always tell them (when it's some hard puzzles) not to scramble them. They say no, no. I take my eyes off the cube 2 seconds, and it is scramble...

BUT, I made a lot of people cube addicts in becoming  At lunch, we are like 7 or 8 at a table with a bunch of different cubes 

We do challenges. Since I'm the best by far, I go like : I must finish it OH before you solve it with two hands. Or : I must finish 4x4x4 before you finish 2 3x3x3. Stuff like that


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't get bullied. I'm not really vulnerable.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 28, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I always tell them (when it's some hard puzzles) not to scramble them. They say no, no. I take my eyes off the cube 2 seconds, and it is scramble...




OMFG I hate that so much... That's why I usually don't bring my 5x5 to school. =P don't wanna spend the 8 or so minutes on it lol.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

I was doing the V7 for the second time. I finally finished all the center (had a lot a hard time doing last two centers without looking on the internet). I gave it to a friend telling him not to scramble it, because he won't be able to bring it back to where it was. It arrived scrambled. ARGH!


----------



## Parity (Apr 28, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Didn't Parity make a thread about this or whatever?



Yeah.


----------



## Weston (Apr 28, 2010)

Do some pushups.


----------



## Kian (Apr 28, 2010)

I bully people when they don't cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't bring anything bigger than a 4x4x4. If I bring a V Cube 6 to school and it was dropped...bad luck.
Just bring a modded storebought.


----------



## (X) (Apr 28, 2010)

[youtube]OVLAZtAcUBk#t=1m20s[/youtube]


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 28, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I've had to shear 2 storebought cores in my life (to make them adjustible), and I think you're lying.
> (This was before I used a hacksaw to cut the rivet.)
> 
> Those cores are ridiculously hard to "break", and they're slightly elastic and stand up to a lot of stress. I tried to smash it with a hammer, but ended up deforming it into a oblate lump of plastic.
> ...





yes im aware, but when there dropped constanly they begin to grow weak. I make them adjustable after, but I see no point in suppling them with toys of mine to break, then have to fix.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 28, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I don't get bullied. I'm not really vulnerable.



I'm not vulnerable people are scared of me, but ther es still that one jerk off that has to screw with you,


----------



## Meep (Apr 28, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get bullied. I'm not really vulnerable.
> ...



That means he's not scared of you


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 28, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> He got 5 days out the things he said.


What does this mean?


----------



## RyanO (Apr 28, 2010)

Never been bullied for cubing. I have got free beer and girls' numbers for it though. You probably get bullied because it's easy to get a reaction out of you. Just ignore them and don't make yourself a target by making a big deal out of things.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 28, 2010)

No. I don't think anybody would bully little old me. Being a chick helps I guess.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so much bigger than them that they wouldn't dare trial me.
This one time I was playing my F-II and this guy tried to snatch it off me, and it popped and he was in front of me so I pushed him down to the floor in the same second he tried to take it off me. Seriously. Afterwards It had sand in it so it turned so much worse. So I made him pay for a new one. Nice.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't have a problem with me cubing, so if someone has a problem with me, why would I care. It's their problem.

But this doesn't happen as I rarely cube in public.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 28, 2010)

Kian said:


> I bully people when they don't cube.



You tell them!


----------



## Edward (Apr 28, 2010)

4Chan said:


> People (usually) bully vulnerable targets.
> 
> I don't have an issue. :d


--


----------



## Crosshash (Apr 28, 2010)

If someone made fun of me for anything I do, I'd punch them in the face.

I don't particularly flaunt my cubes however. To be honest, I'd probably frown on someone who took their rubik's cube to school every day.


----------



## Owen (Apr 28, 2010)

No bullies in my school...


----------



## guitardude7241 (Apr 28, 2010)

if you get made fun of for anything, maybe you shouldn't act so lame.


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 28, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> My friends always drop my cube and never want to give them back to me.
> 
> I always tell them (when it's some hard puzzles) not to scramble them. They say no, no. I take my eyes off the cube 2 seconds, and it is scramble...
> 
> ...




Thats exactly what I do me and my best friend love cubing and soo many people at our school like watching it that now there are like 20-30 people who can solve it, sadly though, only my best friend and I know fridrich. every one else uses LBL


----------

